

Inkpad, vector drawing app for iPad, is now free and open-source - ssprang
https://github.com/sprang/Inkpad

======
ssprang
I just made Inkpad, my vector drawing app for the iPad, free software. I'm
releasing it under the Mozilla Public License, v2.0. It requires iOS 7 and is
currently "in review" at Apple.

I've spent the last few weeks updating it for iOS 7 and cleaning up the code
for public release. There's a lot of code, however, so I'm sure there are
still many untidy bits.

If you'd like to contribute, I'd appreciate bug fixes, new features, and
localizations for your language of choice. Otherwise, I hope you can learn
something from it, or find bits and pieces that are useful in your own apps.

------
plasticbugs
I just want to say how much I love Inkpad. I am a heavy Illustrator user and
Inkpad was super-easy to pick up and just start using without any prior
experience or instruction. The multiple finger gestures are intuitive and the
'outline stroke' and pathfinder features are something I rely on heavily and
are not common in vector-based iOS apps. I'm looking forward to reading some
of your code!

~~~
ssprang
Thanks, I appreciate it. I hope the code is useful.

------
ssprang
Does anyone know why this instantly jumped from #13 on the front page to #60?

------
briandw
Nice work and a wonderful contribution to the iOS community. Thanks Steve.

